# Avi Plus Lorikeet Nectar



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi

Does anyone know a stockist of Avi Plus Lorrikeet Nectar

I have tried rob harvey but they are out of stock as are a number of other stockists.

Website address, telephone numbers would be appreciated

Any help would be appreciated.


Thanks


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

Have you tryed


Avi-Plus Special Lorikeet Nectar 1kg | Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies


http://www.allpetz.co.uk/avi-plus-special-lorikeet-nectar-1kg-1493-p.asp


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

irish_vampire said:


> Have you tryed
> 
> 
> Avi-Plus Special Lorikeet Nectar 1kg | Debonaire Exotic Animal Supplies
> ...


 
:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2::lol2::lol2::lol2:

Check the signature of the OP :2thumb:


----------



## irish_vampire (Sep 15, 2008)

lol opps


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you got a Lorikeet Neil, or is it for your Kinkajous or something?


----------



## joe190 (Jun 28, 2008)

morley aviary's often have lorikeet nectar in stock, not to sure if its the one your after though!


----------

